# Texas Sophora



## JR Parks (Oct 30, 2017)

A friend in the cemetery maintenance business called with an "oh by the way I had a decent Mt. Laurel for you that the hurricane helped blow down". (sophora segundiflora - http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/nativeshrubs/sophorasecund.htm )
These trees are small and decent diameters hard to find but older trees can be found. Nice yellows, browns and some reds

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2017)

Congrats on the snag! That piece has tons of character in it! Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 31, 2017)

Its a nice wood to turn and has amazing color. Hard to find a decent sized piece, but it does have a tendency to check badly, so make sure you seal it up good.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice looking stuff!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> A friend in the cemetery maintenance business called with an "oh by the way I had a decent Mt. Laurel for you that the hurricane helped blow down". (sophora segundiflora - http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/nativeshrubs/sophorasecund.htm )
> These trees are small and decent diameters hard to find but older trees can be found. Nice yellows, browns and some reds
> View attachment 136402


Just reading on that species yesterday. Jim, if you have spare to sell, I'd like to buy a sample sized piece.


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just reading on that species yesterday. Jim, if you have spare to sell, I'd like to buy a sample sized piece.


Mark,
I was and still are thinking about you and Paul. These were from small trunks I have the biggest yet to cut and if its possible I will get you one. I have several others staked out but daring they are in good shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2017)

As a kid, we called them Red Hot Trees - Now, if you ever get an Agarita or Texas Persimmon root ball of some size!


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 1, 2017)

@Mike Hill Did a few of the red hots myself. ( These trees have very hard red seeds when rubbed on the sidewalk became hot. Found a few in west Texas that had yellow seeds ) I always have my eye out for Algarita of size. Ulvalde area has some bigger ones. ( These shrubs have the most yellow and most color fast yellow I have seen)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> @Mike Hill Did a few of the red hots myself. ( These trees have very hard red seeds when rubbed on the sidewalk became hot. Found a few in west Texas that had yellow seeds ) I always have my eye out for Algarita of size. Ulvalde area has some bigger ones. ( These shrubs have the most yellow and most color fast yellow I have seen)


I assume that is why it was used for dye. Does it easily stain hands or clothing?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 1, 2017)

Have not found any Algarita that was big enough to turn, its all been really small around San Antonio. but the leave will still stick you .
lol


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2017)

And it makes a delicious neon red jelly! Just gotta find a way to get around those pesky spiky leaves. OUCH!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I assume that is why it was used for dye. Does it easily stain hands or clothing?



Granddad didn't like it around his place - nor prickly pear. So I was always elected to dig it up. Seems like the roots had a sap that was yellow that did stain/discolor, but just handling the wood didn't seem to stain. It was a long time ago. All I really remember are the blood stains!


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 2, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I assume that is why it was used for dye. Does it easily stain hands or clothing?


Yes on dye but really no staining of hands or clothes.


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 2, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> And it makes a delicious neon red jelly! Just gotta find a way to get around those pesky spiky leaves. OUCH!


I have put a sheet around a plant and beat it gently with a stick - you still get stuck! If it grew to 20feet and 8 inches in diameter the wood we could have but alas an occasional pen blank.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 4, 2017)

Jim, that's a nice looking piece of wood. Yellow is my favorite color when it comes to wood. 



Mike Hill said:


> As a kid, we called them Red Hot Trees - Now, if you ever get an *Agarita *or Texas Persimmon root ball of some size!


Mike, what would you consider a "root ball of some size?" And the root ball, does that include burl? You have piqued my curiosity. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 6, 2017)

My parents bought a piece of property north of San Antonio near Bulverde. We were clearing it off to build a house (never did on that piece of ground) when I dug up 2 or 3 agaritas that had burls or something at the root the size of a softball. Of course I was only about 10 at the time, so did not know the significance of the find!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 6, 2017)

I just can't believe that Agarita grows that small in Texas. I have about 4 Agarita root burls that are just about 10" OD. Where I got them is near Prescott, Arizona, and the friends who we share Thanksgiving with has 4 shrubs that have at least a foot OD. I've done everything I can to get her to let me have them, but she ain't taking the bait. 

If Agarita is Barberry, I had to leave a stump that was almost 20"OD x 3 feet tall about 3 years ago near Skull Valley, Arizona. I already had about 15 root burls 6"- 8"plus, and my trailer and pickup bed was loaded to capacity. It broke my heart to leave it......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 6, 2017)

Jerry,
This is ours - http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/nativeshrubs/mahoniatrifol.htm If yours has a stay fast yellow color and big rays then that's it. I have never seen any that big here.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 7, 2017)

Jim, it's the same thing here. I'm usually up there in November, and had never seen the berries until I went there in April 2-3 years ago. I'll take some pictures of her Agaritas with the 1 foot root ball burls. There are impressive. As usual, while there, I always scour the local terrain and washes for just Agarita, but come back with 3 times more Mesquite burls than the Agarita. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2017)

I lack that species in my collection, both stem and root burl. Jerry, I would like to buy some. Like wise on some mesquite burl, if you know the species. Let me know. Thanks...

Mark


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 8, 2017)

Mark, pm me, and we'll talk about your collection needs. Where in NE Pa. are you? Going to be traveling to Ma. in April. ............ Jerry (in Tucson


----------

